# Lil advice on low blood flow and food to one twin?



## laura_2010

Hi I went for my 32 week scan and twin 1 has fallen behind... and I had a doppler scan done, and got sent to day assesment as they said my plecenta wasnt feeding twin 1 enough... so got another scan weds to see if its changed, anyone else had this and whats the outcome? x


----------



## lizziedripping

Mine didn't have growth issues hun, but I know there are several ladies here whose did and their babies were absolutely fine and healthy in the end :) I'm sure they'll be along soon to reassure :hugs:


----------



## Wind

My doctor was concerned that Baby A wasn't getting enough nutrients and was having growth problems. I had non stress tests twice a week for several weeks. They ended up being born via c-section at 38+3. Baby A (my girl) weighed 6 pounds 12 ounces and Baby B (my boy) weighed 7 pounds 6 1/2 ounces. Try not to worry. They are just trying to keep an eye on things to prevent a problem before it happens. :hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

Thanks made me feel better :hugs: I will update on what the doctors say wen I go weds x


----------



## brooke28

Mine had the same problem. Twin 1, my girl ended up being 2 lbs. behind her brother at birth, and still is. But she is healthy


----------



## KELLYBD

Hi Laura
I got your message, I'll tell you my story as this might help with some of your concerns....I'm not sure if yours are identicle, mine are fraternal so might be slightly different but I'll explain mine.....

I was told at my 28 weeks scan something wasn't right. Callum had always been the bigger twin (Twin 2) throughout the pregnancy and all of a sudden he had dropped by a 1lb difference to Darcie. When they scanned me she showed me on the scan the beat of thew bloodflow coming from Callum's placenta cord, compared to Darcie's it sounded like it was missing a beat. However I wasn't given much more info at that point and was asked to go sit in the waiting room whilst they sorted out sending me to the doppler machine.

I sat there with massive fears going through my head, all I could think was "if the blood flow is restricted then he's not getting oxygen either!" I could barely speak to OH it was the longest 15 mins of my life.

I went for monitoring on the machine and heartbeats were fine Callum was basically the same as Darcie they were both kicking away so I was told I'd be given steroid injections over 2 days 12 hours apart and that I would be monitored 3x that week and scanned again the next day whist they brought the "twin expert" sonographer in. (I loved this women she was the one who told me the sex of my twins and was really informative throughout). 

There was a bit of confusion as to when they wanted to deliver the twins, first of all I was told it could be that weekend as they were very concerned but this changed daily to "let's get you to next week, lets get you to 32 weeks......" 

I had my steroid injections, was monitored 3 x a week scanned weekly and still Callum stayed a 1lb below Darcie but was putting on weight slowly, heartbeat was fine, still an active boy etc etc. They asked me to stay in over the weekend at 32 weeks to assess if they would send me for csec on the Monday, again monitoring, scanning etc, then I was sent home on Monday with them telling me they wanted me to get to 34 weeks. 

Now the guy who spoke to me all the time was the man who delivered my babies, and although he kept giving me worst case scenario (I felt) it was only because they have to cover their backs, you will find that this type of thing is quite common and I believe that your own positive thinking and having a positive attitude will help no end. So don't let it get to you when they are showing major concern, stay calm, stay positive, your babies need it. 

I drank tons of water, ate loads of protein and eventually at 34+4 we felt it was time to get Callum out. Now bear in mind you are a week less than when I gave birth so you are in a strong position hun, Callum was born weighing 3lb8oz Darcie was 5lb 1/2oz. He needed a blast of oxygen when he came out but breathed completely fine on his own after that and I totally believe this was down to the steroids. 

They spent 3 weeks in SCBU the staff are amazing and really helpful, it is hard when they go to SCBU and you go back on the ward as you feel cheated that your babies aren't with you but it's a small price to pay to know they are safe. 

Anyway you can see from my pic Callum is catching up :) he's actually more advanced than Darcie in the standing on his legs and talking away in baby talk ways lol. 

Keep the faith hun, everything will be fine as long as you stay positive, these babies need their Mummy to be strong. 

If there's anything else you want to know that I've missed, pls mail me xx


----------



## Mom.to.Many

Hey sweetie...

Not sure if yours are indentical, mine are. I was diagnosed with Stage 3 ttts at 18 weeks... talk about fluid and nutrient imbalance!!! Unfortunatley there is no medical center where I live that treats this condition at this time. My OB referred me to a MFM specialist and I was booked the next morning for an emergency appointment. I had read a lot about ttts online and could not find very many success stories. Needless to say I was devestated and scared out of my mind! 

The next morning I went to see the MFM. I had a 4 hour ultrasound where they officially diagnosed our condition. We were given 4 options: 1.) monitor 2.) weekly amnio reduction 3.) laser oblation surgery 4.) fetal selection. My world was spinning! The only option that slightly appealed to me was the laser oblation surgery and that required I travel out of state. Without giving much thought I told the Dr I wanted the surgery and before I knew it me, my husband, and my 4 yr old daughter were packing up my parents car heading 800 miles out of state.

At 20 weeks I had the surgery performed. It was touch and go for a few weeks since A had 12 cm of fluid and B had 2 cm. I was told if I could make it to 28 weeks the babies could be delivered early in the worst case senario so that became my goal... 28 weeks. I changed my diet, I rested, and I began undergoing weekly ultrasounds through the MFM specialist the moment I returned home.

Within a few weeks the fluid levels evened out. Baby B began to grow and now I am delivering my two fully developed, healthy baby boys the day after tomorrow via scheduled c section at 37 weeks (full term for identicals). Our ttts went into full remission and both boys now measure the same and have identical fluid levels and have estimated weights of 6 lbs 5 oz and 6 lbs 7 oz.

You are at 32 weeks which is amazing because the Dr's can monitor whats going on and deliver them if necessary. At 18 weeks, babies cannot survive early delivery no matter who does the surgery... but 32 weeks is an amazing accomplishment for twins. Try to rest, increase your protein intake by as much as you can, and stay in contact with your Dr. Babies make it through some amazing stuff. I know its hard to feel like your body is the best thing for baby right now, but it's true... your babies NEED you to not stress, eat well and stay off your feet until you are brought up to date by your provider. Keep your mind at ease as much as possible. They best way to do this is stay off google. 

Please keep us posted about your babies. I hope my story (although initially scary) can give you hope that today's medicine is helping and saving babies more than it was even 5 years ago. You sound like you are doing everything right. Just stay calm and keep us informed. If you ever have any questions you can PM me, I am always willing to talk about this kind of stuff. Take Care, hun...

:hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

Thanks sooo much for both your stories :hugs: made me feel soo much better., mind are non-identical twins.. I got the scan booked weds 3pm so jst want weds to hury up and will update asap.. Thanks sooomuch again :flower: x


----------



## brooke28

My story is pretty similar to the other ladies. 

I went into early labor at 29 weeks and was put on hospital bed rest. They did a routine ultrasound at 32 weeks and found blood flow and nutrients were restricted to twin 1, my girl. At the time she was barely measuring a 27-28 week baby, and was only 1 lb. 10 oz., but her brother was 3 lbs. 12 oz.
The doctors went into panic mode and transferred me to a larger hospital 4 hours away, where I was given steroid injections, and prepared for delivery. I saw a specialist, and he diagnosed twin 1 with calcification of the placenta, and monitored me daily. He wanted to keep them in as long as twin 1 could tolerate it and was at least growing some. 

At my 34 week appointment, it was decided that it was time to get her out. I was sent home to prepare and get my things, and the induction would take place the following week, although I still had to go into my regular ob for monitoring every other day. But at 34 +6 my water broke on my own. And both twins were delivered 2 hours later. Twin 1 weighed a little over 3 lbs. and her brother weighed 5 lbs 3 oz. 
We had a 17 day NICU stay, so they could learn to eat, maintain temp, and gain weight. She ended up losing down to 2 lbs. 10 oz. and got hypothermia. 

But now at almost 3 months old, she is still a small 8 lbs. , while her twin brother is 11 lbs. 
But both are healthy, happy babies!


----------

